
Chinese company uses leaked photos to copy, patent iPhone 5 design - kami8845
http://bgr.com/2012/09/05/iphone-5-design-copied-patented-goophone-i5/
======
Yaa101
Good luck to all using the patent system, you are going to need it soon.

